# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Onko kenelläkään selkeitä kuvia useista LCD-linjakilvistä?

## agaboy6000

Eli tarvitsisin kuvia mahdollisimman monesta merkistä noissa LCD-linjakilvissä (en muista valmistajan nimeä kuvat). Tarkoituksena olisi kirjoittaa 106 Kamppi/Helsinki - Leppävaara/Tapiola. Menee modiin eräässä pelissä. Materiaalia Westendin Linjan värityksistä/logoista saa kans laittaa jos on.

----------

